# derailed pse chaos one



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

4 turns is max as stated in the 2012 product information on the Chaos One NI. My guess is that the idler is leaning this way \ at full draw. I have had some low poundage bows that the yoke on the cable side would go completely limp with the bow at full draw. Thats probably not the case here though. Post up some pics and we may be able to figure out what happened.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

ya i see online the product guide says 4., my paper product guide says 8 and i have another one claims 6. their all over the place with their info. all info is from pse to, not just peoples assumptions. i see the NI cam and also called NI NRG. they said they used the ni on older stingers but that dont look anything like the ni on the chaos. more like the nrg. so is that 2 diff cams?....lol...confusing...lol

anyways im off for a couple days now so when im back ill grab some pics if it hasnt been sent back yet, thx. it totaly looks like buss cable issues but why and how does that changes from a string derail. id see this if i took that right off and lost my twists but it didnt leave the pegs at either end


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

The NRG and the NI cams are basically the same cam except that the NRG has different draw modules for the dl adjustment. The NI actually stands for Nrg Inner cam. It has the adjustable draw mod. The profiles and performance are basically the same between the two. The Inner Cam module is just simpler and cheaper to produce and service.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

ok the image i saw showing a stinger with an nrg is totaly diff cam to the one im working on, this one came with the installed cam mod and 1 extra for the other end of draw lengths, and im not sure im reading info right but it says for the changeable draw stops i need to buy them extra


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Also, are you looking at the same information for the Chaos. Different limb pocket designs on PSE bows are what allows for the different amount of turns on the bolts.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

im not looking at plain chaos..its chaos one ni on tags and on info i find. ill take a pic of the book i have and post it when i can to show they say many diff specs. not the first time ive seen or read this from other pse owners to for other bows.
im starting to think someone screwed with this bow that used to work there. it tells me to also adjust draw stop on back side of cam from length mod.,..it dont have any other peg to move, has the holes but nothing in them. and it felt spengy at full draw, so now im thinking someone tokj parts off it as i found this one with no ready to shoot stuff inc in the box. tag was listed as a rts


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Over the years there have been about 5 designs of the NRG. 4 if them were singles. The NRG X was a little different but the other three were basically the same except for the machined cutouts make them look completely different.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

If the draw stop is missing that could explain some of it. The man could have severely overdrawn the cam when he shot it causing more lateral stress on the idler and at the lowered poundage could have allowed the string to climb right over the lip of the idler on release. Just a thought, if he normally shoots a 60 or 70 pound bow or is just inexperienced with them it is plausable.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

thats where im leaning to what happened. i sold him a higher pound bow for himself so maybe he pulled hard and caused this...still not his fault being missing parts. i realy hope this is the cause then i can fix him up even if pse denies warrantee...being the ex staff guys fault. ive been finding alot of stuff hes done like this and now i have to find what he did. i saw it was missing but with reading info saying you have to buy the other stuff i assumed it was the stop also. again, to much differing info i found on this chaos, and its a new one for me to work on.
this ni cam has the open end to it, not a full circle of cam...if that makes sence. 
what i see drawing it is the cams align a bit better as i draw but at let down i can see they would blow off the wheel if just released. my big concern is that i can take care of this guy and wife but not get jumped on by the boss saying its his fault...hate being stuck in the middle sometimes....lol


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

This is not the cam on that bow is it?


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

sure looks like it. the horse shoe shaped one. not making a full circle, except where the plus minus pegs are i dont have the center peg. just the plus or minus. i tried both pegs also and made no diff in the issue


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

nor is there any screws in the let off holes.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Then without the third peg it has this one. This is the NI cam and does need a draw stop. None of the NRG cams are solid like the newer styles. Dont take this as a jab or insult in any way but if the blame is to be put anywhere on the bow not having the proper parts in place when it left the shop the blame lands squarely on the last person to inspect it that is supposed to know what to look for. I would take the hit if I were you, not try to make excuses for what happened and just get it taken care of asap. Again, not trying to be harsh just a lesson learned.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQNzA3a3Z-c


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

I can take some blame, got no issue with that. Not the first bow ive found that wasnt complete. Xmas rush and pulled iff the job multiple times i guess made me miss this. Whatever happens this guy is getting a new bow even if i have to eat it, of the shop


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

I am glad that my previous post didnt offend you. You never know what people are like here on AT. I dont think that it would have damaged the bow but anything is possible. They are pretty tough. Remember, he could have derailed it by twisting the string or torquing the riser with it at a lower poundage too. May not have been any one thing as the cause but a combination of things.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

sux to admit something got by me but its fact so ill eat it...lol. maybe now i can show my boss why i cant stop and start jobs so much to help in other areas while working. 
i didnt see any damage and the cam/pulley didnt look bent at all to me, and no damage to the string that i could see. seemed to be a gentle roll over on the pulley end. now to figure what bow to put her in since this is to much apperently for her. bout the only thing left is the discovery 2 or mini burner


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

My wife uses the Chaos FC (dual cam). It has alot more adjustability on the poundage range and shoots great too. Check out the charts for it in your info packets.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

i actualy have a few of them in stock also. not sure if its the same fc cam though. think im going to go in to the shop today on my day off to go over all my stock to make sure other bows havent been tampered with, and see if i can sort this current issue today for my customer. i cant wait to blow my last few bows out so i can get more of my 2014 in stock on my walls....wished they`d hurry on the lefty gear to. got 3 sold and cant even get them yet

and heres a chart showing why i thought i could turn limbs out to 8 turns..doesnt say ni cam on the info. i didnt realize they changed the came so many times on the same bow, my fault for not looking closer at the pic and seeing its not the ni cam......ftp://ftp.pse-archery.com/2013_PSE_Catalog/2013_PSE_Binder_Mainline.pdf


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

and thx for all your help here.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

well, again NMP, thanx for all your info and help. this issue was resolved 110% today. 

i went in on my day off to go over all my in stock bows to see what might be missing, seems the others are ok. as i was checking things out this customer happened to come in to see whats up with his bow. so i already had another in mind to give him. is our discovery 2. she is real tiny so i felt of what i had in stock this was the route to go. we do have that other chaos in stock but i see it has the si cam...wow almost an antique...lol. info i found says that stopped back in 2010, so i didnt feel right selling an older bow to them. and isnt in rts, so my discovery 2 i made a field ready with my stock. basicly rts but with arrows inc, quiver, drop away rest and sling. 
told the boss we are going to have to eat that damaged bow. i thought he`d loose it over that but he seemed fine, asked how that might happen...missing from factory???, i said doubt it, probably last bow guy we had since wouldnt be his first theft from that store...reason he was let go to. he tried to say them chaos only came in back last summer so wasnt him. i said how is that possible, them cams they used are waaaay old. either my supplier is still sending out old gear or someone is telling stories....lol. either way he was ok with my suggestion on how to take care of this customer.
then to top it off for this guys headache and not being able to have his wifes functioning xmas gift we gave him a $100 gift card for our shop....im happy, customer is happy and boss didnt go off on me..was good all around.
curious now what well be told on the chaos that was sent in yesterday


----------

